# Garrett Wade Aluminum Straight Edge 38 inch



## Wickate

Thank you for the helpful review!

Chad


----------



## NBeener

Invaluable.

Seems like one of those things that you … never know how you lived without it, after you get one.


----------



## Dusty56

And the price was ? with or without shipping / handling ?


----------



## NBeener

$30, or … the pair-24" and 38" are on sale….

http://www.garrettwade.com/lightweight-aluminum-straightedges/p/36A01.04/


----------



## Dusty56

Thanks a lot , Neil …the pair seems like quite a bargain for $40 : )


----------



## NBeener

Hard to argue that.

I always use my 4' Stabila level, but … I haven't found anything flat enough to check ITS accuracy.

Does anybody know whether the granite slabs, used in homes, are dead flat ? Our builder screwed ours up, in shape, and left us the "bad" one, when he re-did it.

If I could be sure IT was dead flat, it'd be very handy….


----------



## Dusty56

I've also used my 4' level , but sometimes it's just too long for the area I'm working in and God only knows how accurate it is over its length. 
I can't answer your Granite question , but I would check it out with your Stabila as best as you can and go from there.


----------

